# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Town/City Mapping >  Maps for Call of cthulhu

## Edilson Belangier

Anyone have maps for Call of Cthulhu or Trail of Cthulhu?

----------


## Adversary

When I played CoC, we used real maps from the late 1900's through the 1930's. As I recall we used old issues of National Geographic as a major reference. I would love to see what you come up with.

----------


## RPMiller

Arise thread! Arise from the ashes!

I happened to be looking for map resources for CoC, noticed this thread and decided to resurrect it and add a useful link:
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer...O5d2g&hl=en_US

----------


## Enrico Bordelli

There are many very good websites for historical maps, e.g. http://www.lib.utexas.edu/maps/index.html. Concerning maps for virtual places like the dreamlands or Lovecrafts New England Setting maps are available from Chaosium, but see also http://propnomicon.blogspot.de/search?q=map. Have fun! Enrico

----------


## ravells

There are a few on this site. I did one of Lovecraft Country a while back - please feel free to use it for personal use (but not commercial). Also google the HP Lovecraft Historical Society. Lots of goodies there.

https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ight=Lovecraft

----------


## ChickPea

Vorropohaiah did a fantastic map of Arkham:

https://www.cartographersguild.com/a...chmentid=53693

----------


## Tucker Omberg

Fantasy Flight made this map of Innsmouth for an expansion to the Arkham Horror Boardgame.  Here's the best image I could find:

----------


## Akae

French Edition Call of Cthulhu (Sans Détour ed.) have a lot of maps for the game.

----------

